# Log-in Timing Out



## MuranoJo (Apr 15, 2014)

After switching to a different browser some time ago, I've noticed my log-in times out fairly quickly now. (Never did time out before.)  So I now have to log back in if I want to reply to or send a post after a short period of time.  I couldn't see anything in the settings section to change this.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 15, 2014)

When logging in, click the "Remember me" button.

For further details, see this post in the BBS Help section:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23955


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 16, 2014)

Seems to be ok now, so thanks, Doug!

I was checking the 'remember me' button, but still it didn't work.  So I checked your tips link and tried the 'log out' suggestion there, and now it seems I'm good to go.


----------

